# Wheres the New England/East love????



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I see there are plenty of plans for meetups everywhere but the east! Can we plan to bring one to MA or maybe east PA?!?!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

There are a ton of members in PA and NY. I'd be surprised if you couldn't work something out! Not even an East section in the Meets Forum area lol


----------

